# SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA ADBA SHOW NOV. 28th-29th



## synno2004

YES!!! good luck!!


----------



## synno2004

anyone else going to this show?


----------



## SEO

I might, it would be my firt show.


----------



## GnarlyBlue

Finally the 2 clubs up north are putting something together! Hasn't been an ADBA show in so-cal for a while


----------



## American_Pit13

Nope I got UKC shows in Roseville that weekend.


----------



## synno2004

american_pit13 said:


> Nope I got UKC shows in Roseville that weekend.


UKC Shows?!?!?!?!?!? we have them 10 times a year.

ADBA its only 1 time a year...................I am going ADBA.................. good luck in UKC


----------



## 10616

.........................


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009

I might go It will be exciting since it's our first show and Zeus would love to see some pups around hhhmmmmm....What do we need to do to watch this event? I know it's a silly question I just want to make sure When we go there we have all the right papers and stuff not that we're entering the show just want to be there and watch?


----------



## American_Pit13

synno2004 said:


> UKC Shows?!?!?!?!?!? we have them 10 times a year.
> 
> ADBA its only 1 time a year...................I am going ADBA.................. good luck in UKC


lol Very true but my dogs are much more UKC than ADBA dogs.


----------



## performanceknls

My husband is considering going to that show instead of the Texas show..... I guess it just depends on our friend who will be traveling with him.

anyone know who the judges are?


----------



## tablerock

We are going!!! Yeah!!!!! Gotta show our old man a couple more times I think.

Lisa, the judge I know of is Robert Roblin and...I know one of the judges wasn't able to make the show and I have not heard who else will be there.

We will be bringing the business down as well so if anyone needs anything please be sure to let me know and we will be sure to pack it.
Welcome to Tablerock APBTs and Harnesses!


----------



## performanceknls

so Orion did not finish? Bummer! I bet Ben and Leonard would get along really well, just keep him out of trouble, ok? lol


----------



## meganc66

Zue'sMoMi2009 said:


> I might go It will be exciting since it's our first show and Zeus would love to see some pups around hhhmmmmm....What do we need to do to watch this event? I know it's a silly question I just want to make sure When we go there we have all the right papers and stuff not that we're entering the show just want to be there and watch?


i think the flyer says if your dog isn't entered, then it cannot come into the grounds, so if you're not planning on entering your dog don't make the trip for nothing


----------



## tablerock

Lisa,
No he didn't finish....long story about me messing up paperwork in 2006 (I think) and so we will be pushing against Arson (maybe) for the Champion.
Ben isn't going...gotta work Friday and Monday. 
I will keep Leonard in check!...as long as he keeps me in check too!!!!
Wish you were going though!!


----------



## performanceknls

He is still debating on which show but I will let you know what he decides. 


Does anyone know who is judging?


----------



## synno2004

Getting ready, I will be there Sat. and Sun.
Good luck to everyone that shows up................

Don't be shy, come up and say HI!!


----------



## Elvisfink

I'll be there shooting photos on Saturday.


----------



## American_Pit13

Elvisfink said:


> I'll be there shooting photos on Saturday.


OH Now you say your gonna be out there! Might have been worth the drive now


----------



## Elvisfink

american_pit13 said:


> OH Now you say your gonna be out there! Might have been worth the drive now


Great, Now you tell me you would have pasted on that UKC show!!!!!


----------

